# Kwigy Bo Pet Carrier



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

As some of you know, I have two malteses that are between 3-4lbs each. I am looking to buy Kwigy Bo pet carrier that can carry both my furbabies at once and I can't decide on which one. I would love to get feedback from those of you that own one of these. Can you please tell me which one you own, what you like about it and what you don't like about it? How is the ventilation? Is it cool enough for two fluffs during the summers? What color looks good? How big is the large size? Do anyone who have the carrier mind posting a picture with you carrying the large carrier so I can see how big it is? I am also open to hearing any other carriers that look like purses and can fit both my furbabies. Thanks!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the Alex Kwigy Bo Bag in blue denim and I can put two of my babies in it quite well. When I go shopping at TJ Maxx I will sometimes take two of them and keep them in the bag in the shopping cart. Of course, once in the store I unzip the bag. I will try and take a picture of two of them in the bag in a few minutes.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

lynda said:


> I have the Alex Kwigy Bo Bag in blue denim and I can put two of my babies in it quite well. When I go shopping at TJ Maxx I will sometimes take two of them and keep them in the bag in the shopping cart. Of course, once in the store I unzip the bag. I will try and take a picture of two of them in the bag in a few minutes.


Thanks Linda for your reply. Is yours the large size? How is the ventilation? Do your fluffs get hot during the summers inside the bag? Do you mind taking the picture with you holding it so that I can see how big it is? It's hard to tell just looking at the picture of just the purse and the fluffs. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have the Kwigy Bo alex too in silver - and I have the large size. I love it but the only 'problem' i have with it is that it tips over easily.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is the pictures. This summer has been extremely hot and I don't think I would use it to carry them in for very long unless the top was unzipped and they could polk their heads out. It is well ventilated and also can be very discreet when the side flaps are down. I have taken them to Walmart in it where they are not allowed. Everyone thinks I have a bag.

As you can see in one of the pictures, I can fit three in there at one time. I usually do this when we are taking all four. My husband will carry one and I put three in the bag just to get from the house into the car. I love the bag, don't know what I would do without it. It is the large size.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh wow, the bag looks huge. How big are your fluffs that you can fit three of them in there at once? Do you think I should get the small size for Mimi and Milo? They are both 8.5 inches long (base of the neck to base of the tail), 9 inches in terms of height (from the ground to top of the back) and their chest is 10 inches.

As for the weather, may I ask where you are located and what the temperature is there during the summers?cyhank you for your help Linda! 



lynda said:


> Here is the pictures. This summer has been extremely hot and I don't think I would use it to carry them in for very long unless the top was unzipped and they could polk their heads out. It is well ventilated and also can be very discreet when the side flaps are down. I have taken them to Walmart in it where they are not allowed. Everyone thinks I have a bag.
> 
> As you can see in one of the pictures, I can fit three in there at one time. I usually do this when we are taking all four. My husband will carry one and I put three in the bag just to get from the house into the car. I love the bag, don't know what I would do without it. It is the large size.
> 
> ...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree, it is a big bag, but for two fluffs, I wouldn't want anything smaller. My fluffs are not real big, My biggest is 4 1/2 lbs, then Katie is 4 lbs, Gigi is 3.9 lbs and Chachi is 3.3 lbs. If I have them in it in a store I only take two at a time. I would not put three in there for any length of time other than to go from the house to the car. I don't remember if they have a medium size but I do have another one in a small size and it is definitely big enough for only one fluff.

I live in RI and we don't usually have summers this hot, but this year has been a doozy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The small would be too small. I would get the large. Better too big than small, IMO!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have two Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe bags one black patent and one silver, they are made of faux leather. The large is (17x8x11) and the small is (15x5x8). Zoe weighs 4.8 lbs and the small is perfect. The large one I use only for longer outings so she will be comfortable but it really is big and should be fine for two small fluffs. Hope it helps. They really are nice bags and well made.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

*Thank you everyone for your input! It is greatly appreciated. *


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a large Alex in black and Milo fits in it with lot's of extra room - he's around 6lbs, but I usually put a blanket in it and that makes it a perfect size for him.


----------

